# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Dialog Nderkulturor

## Erlebnisse

Ndoshta e keni degjuar, qe kur arriten pushtuesit (los conquistadores) spanjolle, me karrocat e bukura e me armet e shkelqyera, ne _Boten e re_, njeri nder komandantet doli perpara vendasve e tha: "Kemi ardhur ketu tek ju, per te folur me ju per Zotin, per qyteterimin dhe per te verteten". Vendasit duke i pare te cuditur, u pergjigjen: "Patjeter. Cfare doni te dini?"
Nejse, vazhdimi i gjakderdhja me vone dihet edhe se asnjehere nuk eshte trajtuar ne menyren e duhur, por nuk eshte ky momenti as per ne qe ta trajtojme. (Ishte thjeshte sa per te hyre ne teme e per te pare qe te dyja palet donin te jepnin mend e asnje te degjonte... )
Per te hyre me ne thellesi te temes sone, le te shikojme pak klasiket e tolerances dhe mosqenies dakort, qe jane Nietzsche (Niçe) dhe Lessing.
Sipas Niçes, toleranca duhet te praktikohet ne dy menyra: nga nje ane, duke pakesuar gjykimin personal moral, per te kerkuar akoma, dhe nga ana tjeter takimin me kultura te tjera, me vertetesite e te tjereve.
Gjetja e moralit nuk arrin nga asnje motiv egoizmi. Sipas Niçes, duke ia dhene ligjet morale vetem vetes sone, hap horizonte te reja, te cilat na lirojne nga imazhet e thurura (sidomos te keqija) te tjetrit, duke bere te mundur njohjen dhe asimilimin e bindjeve te tjetrit.
Ndersa nqs shikojme drejt e drejt vetem kodin tone moral, pa i dhene mundesi diskutimi tjetrit, çon ne mostolerance, ne probleme etnike, familjare e cdo gje qe na rrethon. 
Kjo kontradikte, zgjidhet ne ate qe Niçe quan : "Moral qe kerkon: t'i japesh vetes nje kuptim". Por edhe ketu lind nje kundershtim. Ne fakt mund te mendojme: cfare i ndodh nqs ato qe i japin ligjet morale vetem vetes se vet, te bien ne konflikt njeri me tjetrin?
Nje shembull e ben Lessing me ane te perralles se unazes:
Unaza simbolizon qenien e zgjedur, ketu. Kalon nga babai tek i biri i perzgjedhur, derisa vjen nje moment qe nje baba kishte tre femije e qe te tre kishin te njejten vlere e dashuri perpara syve te tij. Atehere babai ben edhe dy kopje te unazes e i jep te tre djemve nga nje, qe mos zhgenjehej asnjeri. Por mqs cdonjeri prej tyre mendonte se ishte i vetmi qe posedonte unazen, dmth edhe zgjedhjen si biri me i mire, duke pare tre unazat shkojne ne gjykate. Gjyqtari i thote: "Nqs nuk me sillni menjehere babane tuaj, do t'ju deboj nga Gjykata se s'kam kohe per te humbur".
Tani i japim shpjegimin kesaj: Nevoja per te zgjedhur ndermjet bindjeve eskluzive te Fe-se kristiane, hebree apo myslimane kalohet ne menyre paradoksale. Nga nje ane ceshtja nuk eshte zgjidhur hic, ndersa nga tjetra zgjidhet ne menyre te turbullt: gjykatesi ne fakt nuk vendos, por therret ato qe i jane drejtuar atij qe te mendojne ne menyre autonome. Ne te njejten kohe, i jep atyre qe duan te imponojne bindjen e tyre nje kriter qe te orientohen drejte saj. Sipas tij, vetem _ne frytet e punes se tyre_ do te tregohet "perzgjedhja" e duhur.
Duke e thjeshtezuar, Lessing ben nje ndarje ndermjet _te sigurtes_ dhe _te vertetes_. E sigurta eshte "te jesh kesh unazen e vetme te babait". Pasiguria qendron, gjithmone sipas perralles, se cila nder tre unazat eshte e verteta. Kjo pasiguri e se vertetes nuk kalohet. Pra themi qe siguria heq dyshimet. Ndersa tek e verteta qeveris "dyshimi".
Duke i bashkuar dy teorite e Niçe dhe Lessing arrijme ne perfundimin qe Njeriu duhet te autolimitohet, duke pranuar keshtu qe ka shume vertetesi, shume realitete qe edhe ndoshta bien ndesh me njera-tjetren.

*Tema mbi tolerancen jane hapur plot, por duhet t'i bejme nje thirrje vetes: Ne a e degjojme tjetrin? A mundohemi te hyjme e te mesojme dicka nga ai, kur mundohet te na shpjegoje se ka te drejte? A jemi tolerante e perse mendojme qe ajo qe kemi eshte me e mire se e tjetrit...* 
(qe te jesh me i mire duhet jo vetem bindje, por edhe vertetesi pa pike dyshimi, e s'ma ha mendja qe cdonjeri nga ne ketu ne cdo pike qe ka te beje me bindje kulturore, fetare, politike, etnike, rrace etj etj... t'i kete keto fikse).

----------


## uj me gaz

> *Tema mbi tolerancen jane hapur plot, por duhet t'i bejme nje thirrje vetes: Ne a e degjojme tjetrin? A mundohemi te hyjme e te mesojme dicka nga ai, kur mundohet te na shpjegoje se ka te drejte? A jemi tolerante e perse mendojme qe ajo qe kemi eshte me e mire se e tjetrit...* 
> (qe te jesh me i mire duhet jo vetem bindje, por edhe vertetesi pa pike dyshimi, e s'ma ha mendja qe cdonjeri nga ne ketu ne cdo pike qe ka te beje me bindje kulturore, fetare, politike, etnike, rrace etj etj... t'i kete keto fikse).



e drejta dhe e verteta jane drejtime, rruge, zhvendosje te pafundme e si te tilla jo vendmberitje. keshtu qe ne (njerezimi) do jemi ne gjendje vetem te hamendesojme nisur nga mjetet tona te perceptimit (biologjike apo teknike). e persa kohe nje hamendesim nuk mund te hidhet poshte, ai mbetet si "i vertete". kete lloj procesi te ngritjes dhe hedhjes poshte te teorive (hamendesimeve) mund t'a quash edhe "pune". t'i japesh kuptim "punes" eshte ceshtje e pjeses tjeter njerezore: ndienjat, instinktet, bota shpirterore. keto jane dukuri me vete, qe shkenca me ane te arsyes nuk do mundet t'i shpjegoje dot (per mendimin tim), por qe jane te vetmet qe na dallojne nga makinat, apo robotet. sa arsye e sa ndienje nevojitet ne cdo veprim mbetet magjia, e vecanta dhe njekohesisht misteri i cdo egzistence njerezore. toleranca nevojitet si pjese e arsyes per te bashkejetuar ne nje shoqeri. "e mira" dhe "e keqja" mbeten nocione qe ne fund te fundit mbushen me kuptim nga mendimet dhe ndienjat e gjithsecilit. kjo ne lidhje me teorine e pergjithshme. ne praktike njerezit kane nxjerre rregulla per te kontrolluar ne nje fare menyre bashkejetesen e ndienjes me mendimin. ne c'drejtim do zhvillohet kjo bashkejetese eshte po aq hamendesim sa gjithcka tjeter njerezore.

personalisht do e kuptoja jeten time si nje buqete momentesh te bukura, qe u mblodhen per te me dhene nje fare kuptimi, i cili nuk duhet dhe nuk mund te jete plotesisht i perceptueshem as nga vete une e jo me nga te tjeret...

----------


## Erlebnisse

uj_me_gaz, te falenderoj per pergjigjen, edhe se ne fakt nuk e kuptova shume lidhjen e asaj qe ke shkruar ti me ate qe kam trajtuar une ne teme!
Gjithsesi, shpresoj qe te te kuptojne, nje dite :buzeqeshje:

----------


## chino

> ..
> *Tema mbi tolerancen jane hapur plot, por duhet t'i bejme nje thirrje vetes: Ne a e degjojme tjetrin? A mundohemi te hyjme e te mesojme dicka nga ai, kur mundohet te na shpjegoje se ka te drejte? A jemi tolerante e perse mendojme qe ajo qe kemi eshte me e mire se e tjetrit...*


Teme interesante. Keto mendime pata ne "monologun" tim kur lexova fjalite tua:

Se a bej kete gje apo jo, te vleresojne tjeret mbi mua. Kisha deshiruar te jem i tille. Nese s'jam, kisha deshiruar te behem i tille. Sepse kjo se fundja do te shkonte ne te miren time. Nese mendoj mrapa, e di se ky qe jam sot, eshte pasoje e "degjimit" te vemendshem dhe vullnetit, guximit dhe bindjes time per te pervetesuar gjerat qe i kam "degjuar".

Por degjimi parashtron kushte. Keto jane pranimi ndaj vetes se nuk e njeh te verteten (te pakten jo ne tersi), etja per te verteten (sepse te verteten e sheh si "porte" per zhvillim) dhe guximi (sepse e verteta dhe eventualisht zhvillimi nenkuptojne ndryshim nga e tashmja, ndoshta edhe konflikte me ambientin qe te rrethon si pasoje e tjetersise, metamorfozezes tende). 

Keto jane kriteriet per te degjuar. Por poashtu mendoj se ekzistenca apo mosekzistenca e ketyre kriterieve nuk varet teresisht nga degjuesi, por edhe nga bashkebiseduesi. Mund te kete bashkebisedues (apo autore, te cilet njeriu i lexon), te cilet - ne cilendo menyre - te japin te kuptosh, se e para: Ti nuk e di tere te verteten, dhe e dyta: Ti te verteten mund te mesosh nga ata, mund te zhvillohesh me tej si personalitet, te japesh frytin me te mire te mundeshem per veten dhe ambientin.

Ketu diku me duket duhet kerkuar "qelesi" per pyetjet tua..




*

----------


## chino

Ups, paskam shkruar "qelesi" ne vend te "celesit". 

Kerkoj falje ndaj policise gjuhesore!

E shihni se sa shpejt mesoj?? Per vetem disa dite e gjeta gabimin!!  :ngerdheshje: 
Ato tjerat as 1 muaj nuk do te zgjase deri sa t'i gjej! 



*

----------


## Albo

> Tema mbi tolerancen jane hapur plot, por duhet t'i bejme nje thirrje vetes: Ne a e degjojme tjetrin? A mundohemi te hyjme e te mesojme dicka nga ai, kur mundohet te na shpjegoje se ka te drejte? A jemi tolerante e perse mendojme qe ajo qe kemi eshte me e mire se e tjetrit...


Fiksimi me idene e "tolerances fetare" do te thote te humbasesh perspektiven e duhur mbi shansin e madh qe te ofron nje shoqeri me nje diversitet fetar: shansin per te zgjedhur besimin qe prodhon paqen dhe virtytet me te larta njerezore tek besimtaret e vete. Pra problemi nuk duhet pare me syrin e tolerances fetare: une nuk besoj e mendoj fare si ty por te toleroj meqe jetojme se bashku ne nje shoqeri; por duhet pare me syrin e asaj qe ti mund te fitosh nga besimi i atij njeriu qe takon ne rruge apo ne pune: cfare virtytesh e vlerash ka ky njeri qe do te me pelqente ti beja per vete?

Sikur te gjithe shqiptaret te ishin tolerantet me te medhenj ne bote, shoqeria shqiptare nuk do te fitonte asgje prej kesaj arritje. Por kur shqiptaret "vjedhin" nga njeri-tjetri virtytet me te larta njerezore, atehere e gjithe shoqeria eshte emancipuar e ngritur ne nje nivel me te larte shpirteror. Prandaj ne kete drejtim, maksimumi qe ne mund te japim nuk eshte "shembulli i tolerances", por shembulli i virtyteve me te larta e me te vyera qe kemi si njerez. Virtyte qe i kemi fituar me besim apo i kemi trasheguar nga familja e nga te paret tane brez pas brezi.

Njeriu, fale natyres se tij, eshte i predispozuar per te pranuar te verteten, te miren e te bukuren.

Albo

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Fiksimi me idene e "tolerances fetare" do te thote te humbasesh perspektiven e duhur mbi shansin e madh qe te ofron nje shoqeri me nje diversitet fetar: shansin per te zgjedhur besimin qe prodhon paqen dhe virtytet me te larta njerezore tek besimtaret e vete. Pra problemi nuk duhet pare me syrin e tolerances fetare: *une nuk besoj e mendoj fare si ty por te toleroj meqe jetojme se bashku ne nje shoqeri; por duhet pare me syrin e asaj qe ti mund te fitosh nga besimi i atij njeriu qe takon ne rruge apo ne pune: cfare virtytesh e vlerash ka ky njeri qe do te me pelqente ti beja per vete?*
> 
> 
> Njeriu, fale natyres se tij, eshte i predispozuar per te pranuar te verteten, te miren e te bukuren.
> 
> Albo


Toleranca fetare, fjale per fjale nenkupton ate qe thua ti, por ne te vertete do te thote te jetosh ne paqe e harmoni prane tjetrit, duke njohur ate bashke me besimet e zhvillimin e jetes se tij; e jo ta tolerosh se te ka rene per pjese, pra.

Sa per ate, qe njeriu eshte i predispozuar per te pranuar te verteten... E verteta tek njeriu, fatkeqesisht, varet nga pikepamja edhe ne e dime shume mire qe jo cdo pikepamje, permban vertetesi. Kur ajo qendron vetem tek individi, patjeter qe pranohet, por kur perfshin me teper se nje individ ne ate vorbull, atehere nuk duhet nenvlehtesuar si _vertetesi_, sepse sjell pasoja tek bashkejetesa paqesore, apo e zhvillimit, e bukurise etj me rradhe.
Njeriu me teper se i predispozuar t'i pranoje, eshte t'i ktheje ato sipas nevojes se vet. Ndoshta, ndonjehere, eshte edhe mire, se fundja ndryshimet te bejne te shkosh me lart e perpara!

----------


## iktuus

_E mira dhe e bukura jane fakte ashtu si mund te jene edhe veti. Ndersa e verteta eshte nje proces qe nuk mund te drejtohet nga pikpamjet por nga tersia e fakteve dhe analiza e mirfillt e tyre.
Nuk mund te humbasesh kurr nje shans per te fituar besimin sepse besimi nuk vjen nga shanset qe te ofrohen por nga intesiteti i kulturave qe popujt ushtrojn.Besimi mund te jet nje dialog kulturor por per ta servirur te duhet botkuptimi yt.
Albo ne ate qe thua te kundershtoj 100%_

----------


## Albo

> Toleranca fetare, fjale per fjale nenkupton ate qe thua ti, por ne te vertete do te thote te jetosh ne paqe e harmoni prane tjetrit, duke njohur ate bashke me besimet e zhvillimin e jetes se tij; e jo ta tolerosh se te ka rene per pjese, pra.


Ne historine e popullit shqiptar, ekzistojne dy modele te tolerances fetare:
*
Modeli i bashkejeteses paralele:*

Ky model u aplikua me shekuj me rradhe ku te gjitha komunitetet fetare ne vend, jetonin te ndare nga njeri-tjetri, ne fshatra, qytete, krahina, lagje me vete. Ne ato qytete ku kish disa besime, cdo besim kish lagjen e vete dhe njerezit nuk nderhynin as ne besimin dhe as ne jeten shoqerore te komunitetit perkates.

*Modeli i bashkejeteses se sforcuar:*

Modeli i bashkejeteses se sforcuar eshte modeli krijoi rregjimi komunist me nje nga eksperimentet sociale me te kobshme ne historine e njerezimit: mohimit te lirise se besimit, shkaterrimit te kultures dhe tradites shekullore fetare, me qellim qe te krijohej "shqiptari i ri hibrid". Shqiptari i ri hibrid nuk ka fe, vjen nga nje familje me nje tradite te perzier qofte fetare qofte krahinore.

Kush eshte shembulli me i mire i tolerances fetare, shembulli i atyre shqiptareve ne fillimet e shekullit te XX qe besonin e praktikonin besimin e tyre, pa u rene ne qafe besimeve e komuniteteve te tjera; apo shembulli i viteve te komunizmit dhe kohes ne te cilen jetojme, ku toleranca matet me pranimin e te gjitha feve, te gjitha kulturave, pavaresisht nese keto jane te mira apo te keqija, prodhojne virtyte apo vese ne shoqeri.

Dikush mund te thote se problemi me modelin e pare te tolerances eshte se krijohen kantone kulturore brenda nje shoqerie te gjere multifetare. Por ne te njejten kohe, modeli i dyte krijon nje problem akoma edhe me te madh, e ben te pamundur dallimin midis virtytit dhe vesit pasi te gjitha besimet respektohen e pranohen njesoj, packa se mund te jene te demshme per shoqerine si te tere.

Albo

----------


## Albo

> _E mira dhe e bukura jane fakte ashtu si mund te jene edhe veti. Ndersa e verteta eshte nje proces qe nuk mund te drejtohet nga pikpamjet por nga tersia e fakteve dhe analiza e mirfillt e tyre.
> Nuk mund te humbasesh kurr nje shans per te fituar besimin sepse besimi nuk vjen nga shanset qe te ofrohen por nga intesiteti i kulturave qe popujt ushtrojn.Besimi mund te jet nje dialog kulturor por per ta servirur te duhet botkuptimi yt.
> Albo ne ate qe thua te kundershtoj 100%_


Nuk jam duke iu referuar te vertetes historike apo menyres se si shkenca e perkufizon te verteten relative. Jam duke iu referuar te vertetes qe njeriu e deshmon me syte qe ka ne balle edhe ne zemer ne kontaktet e perditshme brenda shoqerise. Kur ti shikon nje femije te sjellshem dhe te pafajshem qe nuk di te genjeje, ti nuk ke perse vret mendjen nese ai eshte nje femije i mire apo jo: ti sapo e deshmove sjelljen e tij pasi ishe vete prezent.

Persa i perket "intensitetit te kulturave", eshte si puna e atyre veprave te Onufrit. Nje shqiptar i pafe apo mysliman i shikon dhe thote: "Sa piktura te bukura keto te Onufrit". Kurse kur nje shqiptar orthodhoks i shikon dhe thote: "C'fare dhurate te madhe i paska dhene Perendia Onufrit!".

Cfare dua te them me kete?

Qe produktet kulturore te nje komuniteti fetar jane nenprodukte te botes se pasur shpirterore te tij.

Albo

----------


## uj me gaz

> Persa i perket "intensitetit te kulturave", eshte si puna e atyre veprave te Onufrit. Nje shqiptar i pafe apo mysliman i shikon dhe thote: "Sa piktura te bukura keto te Onufrit". Kurse kur nje shqiptar orthodhoks i shikon dhe thote: "C'fare dhurate te madhe i paska dhene Perendia Onufrit!".
> 
> Cfare dua te them me kete?
> 
> Qe produktet kulturore te nje komuniteti fetar jane nenprodukte te botes se pasur shpirterore te tij.


-bukuria madheshtine e permban ne vetvete, madheshtia bukurine shume rralle

-fete jane po aq nenprodukte te botes shpirterore te njerezimit sa dhe shkenca, apo arti. ne dallim nga keto dy te fundit qe kerkesen maksimale ndaj vetes e tjetrit e perkufizojne ne bukuri, fete kerkojne me cdo kusht madheshtine...

----------


## chino

Tema eshte e gjere, dhe kjo nuk vlen per te gjithe spektret e saj. Por persa i perket tolerances fetare mendoj se kjo nuk eshte e mundur pa qene nje mosbesimtar ne miniature. Nuk eshte e mundur qe nje besimtar i nje feje monoteiste te kete kuptim te cfaredolloji per nje besimtar tjeter. Vetem nese tolerancen e kupton si term bosh, mund te thuash se toleranca nuk kalon neper mosbesim. 

Kur besimtaret thone se jane tolerante ndaj feve tjera, ka dy mundesi. 
E para: Besimtari nuk e njeh fene e vete. 
E dyta: Besimtari pretendon tolerancen (nuk e mendon seriozisht, vetem e pretendojne). 

E para s'ka nevoje per sqarim te madh. Cdo fe monoteiste ne fakt perjashton mundesin e ekzistences te ndonje Zoti tjeter dhe deklaron mosbesimin ne kete gje si nje mosbesim. Prandaj s'mund te besosh ne Allahun dhe te tolerosh (te kuptosh) nje te krishter, i cili beson se Allahu nuk eshte Zot. E njejta vlen anasjelltas. 

E dyta sqarohet nepermjet te supozimit te arsyeve. Secili ka te drejte te bej kete per vete. Une supozoj se besimtari pretendon tolerancen ne rend te pare per te "joshur" tjeret, per te fituar simpati, per te treguar se feja e tyre eshte e perputhshme me rendin kushtetutor demokratik. Pra besimtari ben nje loje, luan nje rol falso, kur flet per tolerancen. Kjo gje eshte e natyrshme. Eshte lufta e besimtarit per akceptance, per mosdenim, per mossanksionim social, per ekzistence. Besimtarit i ka ardhur koha te hyje ne lojen e mbijetimit te me te aftit (survival of the fittest). Po nuk e tregoi veten te perputhshem me berthamen e normave dhe njeherit kanuniin e sanksioneve (pra Kushtetuten), ai rrezikon te deklaroje veteveten si shenjester te mbareshoqerise. Per te iu shmangur te qenurit shenjester, besimtari jep nje pretendim (i cili eshte vellau binjak i "rrenes") se ka tolerance. 

Keshtu duket puna, nese e cmon sinqeritetin. 






*******

Sqarim:
Ne paragrafin e pare thashe se kjo gje nuk vlen per te gjitha spektret e temes. Kete e arsyetoj me specifikacionin qe fete kane ne kete pike. Shembull sqarues: Demokrat nuk je vetem atehere, kur beson vetem dhe perjashtimisht ne demokraci. Prandaj si demokrat mund te kesh kuptim edhe per nje komunist, pa e humbur vetine e te qenurit demokrat. Por kjo gje tek fete nuk funksionon per shkak te monoteizmit te tyre.

----------


## elza

Se besoi qe duhte te jemi fanatike ose dogmate ne besim, per ta quajtur veten se jemi besimtar ose e njofim mire fene tone. Ka te ngjare qe besimtaret e thjesht te mos e dine qdo hollesi qe ka te beje me fene, por "shartet e turqnise" dhe 10 rregulat e Bibles , besoi qe i din cdonjeri besimtare. Dhe duke u nisur nga kjo mendoi qe nese jemi tolerant dhe e respektojme fene e tjetrit apo edhe mosbesimin ne asnje fe te dikujt sdo te thot qe e meritojm te na quajn pa fe ose te padishem ne aspektin fetare.
Fundja secili do te shkoi vetem ne varre, andaje do te pergjigjet per te mirat dhe te keqiat e veta para gjyqit te madhe. Mendoi se Zoti si ka sjelle njerzit ne kete bote qe te mos e akceptojn njeri tjetrin per shkak te bindjeve fetare.
Andaje un mendoi qe toleranca fetare eshte pjese e ndertimit te personalitetit te qdo njerit. Toleranca dhe mirekuptimi ndaj enjerzve me te cilet kemi te bejme eshte baze per nje jete te civilizuar. Besoi qe te jesh tolerant dhe mirekuptues do te thot te jesh njeri me vlera te mira njerzore.

----------

